# sirius newbie....haha



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

ok just purchased the sitletto and signed up for 3 months of sirius and have some quick questions if anyone can be of assistance.

instead of using the FM modulator (sucky) can i just have like bestbuy connect it directly to the stereo system??

does anyone here have the stiletto and if so where did u put it in your car. its kindof a larger unit but its also portable if i ever decide to get the home kit.

ahhh thats all i can think of now thanks for the help.

dude


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

Yes you can have it directly connected to the unit, there is some extra part you will need to buy. I would reccommend it. The FM is modulator is entirely acceptably as I use it now, I used to live in LA and it wasn't as good because of the competing signals, here in St. Louis it is just fine. The sound quality on directly connecting is totally worth it though. I have to have a plug and play because I have company car and can't have anything else.

I love sirius, Howard Stern is awesome.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 31, 2006)

thanks for the info...just got it back from circuit city, they did a great job with the whole thing ill post some pics, very clean work and great reception. thanks again

dude


----------

